# Morimoto Mini D2S 4.0



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks solid. How much cutting did you need to do with the 4.0s? (I'm guessing the same...)


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks good!! I have D2S 3.0 squares myself!


----------



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

I had to make the bulb holder bigger around and I did that slowly until the shaft of the projector just fit through and sand the back down is all. I will have to get used to that big step. My other vehicle with factory HIDs doesn’t have steps near that big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, looks fantastic! I have to get the courage to do this.


----------

